# Kaulquappen weg!



## schwabe (10. Mai 2007)

Moin,

habe in einen meiner Filterteiche ohne Fische mehrere Dutzend Kaulquappen eingesetzt. Nach wenigen Tagen waren fast alle weg. Ca 6 __ Molche freuen sich bester Gesundheit. Frage: Fressen die die Kaulquappen von ca. 1 cm Durchmesser noch?, Laich ist ja eine Lieblingsmahlzeit der Molche, aber auch Kaulquappen??

Grüße schwabe


----------



## agoser (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kaulquappen weg!*



			
				schwabe schrieb:
			
		

> Laich ist ja eine Lieblingsmahlzeit der __ Molche, aber auch Kaulquappen??



"Ja, auch Kaulquappen" (Quelle: Meine Frau   [damit kann ich mich rausreden falls es doch nicht stimmt ])

Andreas


----------



## Silke (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kaulquappen weg!*

Hallo,
auch ohne dass die __ Molche die Quappen fressen: es kommen höchstens 10% der Kaulquappen durch. Ich hatte dieses Jahr tausende, aber z.Z. sind es immens wenige, ich glaube sogar weniger als 1/10. Da gibt es ja noch viele andere Räuber im Teich, die sich an den Kaulquappen gütlich tun.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kaulquappen weg!*

Hast Du Libellenlarven im Teich ??? Die freuen sich riesig über Kaulquappen. 

Bei mir im Teich überlebte es dieses Jahr nicht eine Kaulquappe, dafür habe ich eine ziemlich grosse Population von Libellenlarven im Teich.


----------



## Barscher (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kaulquappen weg!*

Richtig Libellenlarven fressen Qaulquappen, aber auch Rückenschwimmer. Diese gibt es im See jedoch kaum ,deswegen überleben sie dort mehr. Wenn man Quappen aus dem See holt kommen sie eh nicht zurück. Nur wenn man Leich holt.    Euer Arscher

User "Barscher" wurde vom Forenteam wegen vielfacher verbaler Fehltritte gesperrt.


----------

